# doors



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

doors


----------



## snowbear (Oct 16, 2014)

I love the textures  you've captured.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes!! Just saw this on your flickr feed. I love this!! The composition is nice, the lighting really sets an appropriate mood for the photo, the textures, as Charlie mentions, are wonderful.  This picture just "does it" for me!!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 16, 2014)

Love the textures top to bottom of all the stone work, and the aged wood of the door.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fantastic!! Great textures in this. Nicely captured!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 16, 2014)

Nominated for October POTM
October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


----------



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I love the textures  you've captured.





sm4him said:


> Yes!! Just saw this on your flickr feed. I love this!! The composition is nice, the lighting really sets an appropriate mood for the photo, the textures, as Charlie mentions, are wonderful.  This picture just "does it" for me!!





astroNikon said:


> Love the textures top to bottom of all the stone work, and the aged wood of the door.




Thank you, you crazy people from the Leaderboard! I know how difficult it must be to go out of that thread of yours... I truly appreciate your effort


----------



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> Fantastic!! Great textures in this. Nicely captured!


Thank you, you normal person


----------



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Nominated for October POTM
> October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


That's called the Leaderboard nepotism!!!

It has nothing to do with the photograph itself!!!

*sweet of you


----------



## snowbear (Oct 16, 2014)

I want to know about this place - where is it?  It doesn't look like a "regular" house, but like it's the inside of a tree trunk.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Nominated for October POTM
> ...


Nope. THAT is a POTM-worthy photo, right there. You're just gonna have to believe that.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Nominated for October POTM
> ...


Not at all.  I think the image speaks for itself.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 16, 2014)

What they said. Great shot.  P O M  quality.  Ed


----------



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Nope. THAT is a POTM-worthy photo, right there. You're just gonna have to believe that.


awwww mom, again 



snowbear said:


> Not at all.  I think the image speaks for itself.


 Not at all! Just pure nepotism!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I want to know about this place - where is it?  It doesn't look like a "regular" house, but like it's the inside of a tree trunk.


It's a part of  a 14 century fortress I've been to yesterday

I could maybe post some snaps here if you want to see it


----------



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> What they said. Great shot.  P O M  quality.  Ed


you're nice as always  Thank you!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know about this place - where is it?  It doesn't look like a "regular" house, but like it's the inside of a tree trunk.
> ...


That would be fine (different thread, though)


----------



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

snowbear said:


> That would be fine (different thread, though)


my computer is messing with me, tpf freezes, can't post them tonight, it's getting late here, don't have enough time


----------



## ronlane (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice capture.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Nice capture.


thanks nicely Ron


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 17, 2014)

What's up with you ladies and your attraction to these scary places? Normal life getting too boring, is it? 
Need I say it? Just love the photograph!!


----------



## KenC (Oct 17, 2014)

Really nice - not only the textures, but the tonal range is just right.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 17, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> What's up with you ladies and your attraction to these scary places? Normal life getting too boring, is it?
> Need I say it? Just love the photograph!!


That's not scary! I couldn't see a thing when I entered inside. Couldn't even focus while I was in the room where those stairs go... 
Scary was outside, the walls of that fortress!!! I'm terrified of the heights!!! lol

Yeah, you need to say it  



KenC said:


> Really nice - not only the textures, but the tonal range is just right.


 thanks nicely


----------



## sm4him (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Marija--in case you get a notice that I posted in this thread and then don't see it--I posted a totally random comment in the WRONG thread. It belonged in the Leaderboard thread, lol!!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 17, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Hey Marija--in case you get a notice that I posted in this thread and then don't see it--I posted a totally random comment in the WRONG thread. It belonged in the Leaderboard thread, lol!!


Don't you worry ma, I completely understand


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 17, 2014)

Very interesting and nice Mariji. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 17, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Very interesting and nice Mariji. Thank you for sharing.


awwww you stepped out from "that" thread for a little bit 

thanks for your words


----------



## mmaria (Oct 17, 2014)

snowbear asked about the place where I took the photo

I posted two pictures here if anyone wants to see


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2014)

Pretty cool photo of an obviously very old place. We just do not have much of that here in the far western United States...the OLDEST buildings left here are a handful from the 1840's, and then a smattering from the 1850's...just NOT much like that around here to see, so I always look at these kinds of places with a sort of fairy-tale fascination.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 17, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Pretty cool photo of an obviously very old place. We just do not have much of that here in the far western United States...the OLDEST buildings left here are a handful from the 1840's, and then a smattering from the 1850's...just NOT much like that around here to see, so I always look at these kinds of places with a sort of fairy-tale fascination.


... they assume this fortress was here even in 13th century...

Being in this part of the world I'm pretty used to old fortresses and such

oh... I'll post those two pictures here


----------



## annamaria (Oct 18, 2014)

Love everything about it!


----------



## mishele (Oct 18, 2014)

Well?!!! I wish I could comment on the doors!! I'm stuck staring at your avatar!


----------



## Mike Lamb (Oct 18, 2014)

I like it to the fronts steps.  It looks like a sketch after that and doesn't work for me.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 18, 2014)

I actually like the last couple photos you posted better than the first. The door itself looked cool in the first but I really just thought the shot was okay, too dark I didn't find it that interesting.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 19, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Love everything about it!


thanks for letting me know 



Mike Lamb said:


> I like it to the fronts steps.  It looks like a sketch after that and doesn't work for me.


  it's ok, I'm not expecting that everybody will like it, and I do appreciate your comment



bribrius said:


> I actually like the last couple photos you posted better than the first. The door itself looked cool in the first but I really just thought the shot was okay, too dark I didn't find it that interesting.


Bri, even when you don't like the pictures I post, I just keep hearing you like something else, so it's all  good for me 

...and... I thought you are much older and different than your current avatar. You actually look good lol


----------



## mmaria (Oct 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> Well?!!! I wish I could comment on the doors!! I'm stuck staring at your avatar!


well then, why don't you come over and I'll show you everything you need to know about my avatar


----------



## bribrius (Oct 19, 2014)

mmaria said:


> spanishgirleyes said:
> 
> 
> > Love everything about it!
> ...


perhaps. But wouldn't you wonder of the mental sanity of a gentlemen that uses a photo of himself for a avatar with tinted glasses, a pink home made coffee cup and wearing pajamas?


----------



## mmaria (Oct 19, 2014)

bribrius said:


> perhaps. But wouldn't you wonder of the mental sanity of a gentlemen that uses a photo of himself for a avatar with tinted glasses, a pink home made coffee cup and wearing pajamas?


sorry to break it to you, but your post are way much disturbing than the picture of "a gentlemen that uses a photo of himself for an avatar with tinted glasses, a pink homemade coffee cup and wearing pajamas?"


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 19, 2014)

Really like the shot, love the textures, lines and pure feel of the image, really makes me want to go and visit the place. My only question is, (and it could be my eyes, not the image) are you sure it is level? It appears ever so slightly tilted to the counter-clockwise. Maybe a 1/2 degree rotation to the right ?


----------



## mmaria (Oct 19, 2014)

Tight Knot said:


> Really like the shot, love the textures, lines and pure feel of the image, really makes me want to go and visit the place. My only question is, (and it could be my eyes, not the image) are you sure it is level? It appears ever so slightly tilted to the counter-clockwise. Maybe a 1/2 degree rotation to the right ?


that was tough, leveling I mean. I did it several times just because nothing seemed right... I did it again, and you may be right


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 19, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > Really like the shot, love the textures, lines and pure feel of the image, really makes me want to go and visit the place. My only question is, (and it could be my eyes, not the image) are you sure it is level? It appears ever so slightly tilted to the counter-clockwise. Maybe a 1/2 degree rotation to the right ?
> ...


But, then again, I may not be


----------

